# Enough daylight finally for the layers.



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Finally we are back up to 12 hours of daylight and can turn off the timer with supplemental lighting for our laying hens. Still have to heat the chicken coup for another few weeks but it has warmed considerably and the heater is not working too hard or too long. 

Picked up a half dozen new laying hens that appear to be light brahmas. Great hens, nice and calm and fit right in immediately. Spitting out light brown coloured eggs.

Think they will cross well with our roosters that are Rhode Island Reds. Should produce good all purpose birds............ time will tell.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Meanwhile it's snowing here in NC...


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Snowing here too............. we have gotten about 16 inches in the last couple of days. But that is pretty normal here and we can get big dumps of snow well into May some years. Seems a bit unusual for NC though............... friend of mine in NC usually tells me how he is mowing his lawn by now.


----------

